# Looking to rescue a young springer or sprollie



## sethyspuppymumma (Jun 20, 2012)

Hi peeps, looking to adopt a young springer or sprollie to keep my 2 year old sprollie company. My dog is spoilt rotten on love and exercise, as im a professional dog walker and out the majority of the day.

Must be castrated, that is my only condition due to licence for business, but will have a fantastic life 

[/ATTACH]


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Not sure where you are but NESSR usually have pups looking for forever homes Northern English Springer Spaniel Rescue Website | Northern English Springer Spaniel Rescue


----------



## sethyspuppymumma (Jun 20, 2012)

I am in East Northamptonshire


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

sethyspuppymumma said:


> I am in East Northamptonshire


Ah bit of a drive then but they may be able to put you in touch with somewhere nearer


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

or Home - English Springer Spaniel Welfare


----------



## sethyspuppymumma (Jun 20, 2012)

Many thanks for that. Have looked at local rescue centres, and majority can not be rehoused with children or other dogs  So was hoping that someone may have brought a dog and not realised how much hard work (but rewarding and brilliant) these breeds can be


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

You could try Home - English Springer Spaniel Welfare


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

These are other breed rescues for ESS in various locations

Spaniel (English Springer) Breed Rescue


----------



## sethyspuppymumma (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks for thr links, but still coming up against the same hurdles, cant be rehoused with other dogs etc etc, id quite happily rescue from a centre, just seems that its not to be  also want seth to have a lifelong companion, hence not adopting an older dog. keep them coming though guys, hopefully may hit jackpot


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

sethyspuppymumma said:


> Thanks for thr links, but still coming up against the same hurdles, cant be rehoused with other dogs etc etc, id quite happily rescue from a centre, just seems that its not to be  also want seth to have a lifelong companion, hence not adopting an older dog. keep them coming though guys, hopefully may hit jackpot


even if they havent got suitable dogs available at the moment or immediately most I think you will find, will operate a waiting list, and advise when a suitable one becomes available so might be worth checking and registering with them, especially if your not in an immediate hurry.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

There was a 7month old on a pets for sale site in my area, will see if i can find details. wasnt docked and probably not neutered tho.


----------



## sethyspuppymumma (Jun 20, 2012)

I appreciate that, and i am on waiting lists, but I could be waiting forever, and in the meantime, there could be someone on this forum who may know of someone that needs there dog rehousing


----------



## sethyspuppymumma (Jun 20, 2012)

Rolosmum said:


> There was a 7month old on a pets for sale site in my area, will see if i can find details. wasnt docked and probably not neutered tho.


Thanks for your reply, quite happy to pay for castration, just would like to get dogs out woth me sooner than later, but can arrange for doggy daycare in interim period


----------



## rhflan (May 30, 2012)

I looked at some of the links posted and already found dogs that could be rehomed with another dog. Perhaps you just need to do more digging on the sites.

I know that you said you didn't want an 'older dog' but I found one that was 3 that could be rehomed with another dog...I hope that you don't consider that old!


----------



## sethyspuppymumma (Jun 20, 2012)

rhflan said:


> I looked at some of the links posted and already found dogs that could be rehomed with another dog. Perhaps you just need to do more digging on the sites.
> 
> I know that you said you didn't want an 'older dog' but I found one that was 3 that could be rehomed with another dog...I hope that you don't consider that old!


NO!!!! 3 is not old at all, could you please tell me what link it was, and if it was the link to the ESSR located in the north, was already discussed was too far. Dont know what kind of person you think I am, im a dog lover, certainly not going to bypass a dog if its a couple of years older than my own. but as I mentioned before, I want a dog to grow with my own.


----------



## rhflan (May 30, 2012)

Millie could be an option: Home - English Springer Spaniel Welfare

Or Holly (assuming you don't think that 5 is old): Home - English Springer Spaniel Welfare

I might consider 5 'old' for say,a Great Dane, just b/c their lifespan isn't as long...but I would think that with a spaniel 5 wouldn't be too old.

Archie (also 5): Home - English Springer Spaniel Welfare

Lucy: Home - English Springer Spaniel Welfare

I found all these dogs pretty easily from the links that people posted...so unless I'm missing some 'qualification' that the dog must have, not sure how you weren't able to find these yourself. I also found a few dogs here: Dogs Needing Homes that seemed to match your criteria.


----------



## sethyspuppymumma (Jun 20, 2012)

The reason for not having a large age gap, is I dont want my dog to suffer from anxiety or pain from losing its friend several years before him, and getting a puppy after that in my opinion would be wrong to an elderly dog. 

no """""""""Qualification""""""""" needed.


----------



## sethyspuppymumma (Jun 20, 2012)

rhflan said:


> Millie could be an option: Home - English Springer Spaniel Welfare
> 
> Or Holly (assuming you don't think that 5 is old): Home - English Springer Spaniel Welfare
> 
> ...


One of the dogs on the links is situated in Devon (I am in East Northamptonshire)

Another does not respond well to women, and as i am a said female would not be a good idea.


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

no one has come back to my post about the 7month springer and not seen the post bumped and cant find the original so wonder if this has been rehomed already. Have you tried Chiltern Dog rescue i know two people who have got beautiful springers from them, they are a mixed breed rescue not a massive distance from you.

Just checked down their list of available dogs there is a 4yr old black and white neutered dog call Kaz.


----------



## sethyspuppymumma (Jun 20, 2012)

Rolosmum said:


> no one has come back to my post about the 7month springer and not seen the post bumped and cant find the original so wonder if this has been rehomed already. Have you tried Chiltern Dog rescue i know two people who have got beautiful springers from them, they are a mixed breed rescue not a massive distance from you.
> 
> Just checked down their list of available dogs there is a 4yr old black and white neutered dog call Kaz.


Will check them out now  Thank You


----------



## Maxieking4 (Jun 22, 2012)

If you have facebook ,,,,,Pets 4 loving homes in cheshire ,,,, someone on there has a 10 wek old female , they want £200 ono


----------

